# hello im new #



## Hayley1980 (May 13, 2007)

HELLO EVERYONE,

My name is Hayley I'm 27, have been with my hubby for 8 years and married for four, we started trying nearly three years ago and have obviously had no success.
I am on my third icsi treatment and this one has been the hardest attempt, i find out on the 18th if it has been a success, I'm so scared!!!
My first attempt was last years and that got abandoned as i had a dominate follicle, i had sixteen  follicles but all appart from one stayed under 10mm, i had to wait for three periods to start the next treatment, which took nearly five month's, why is it, when you want to see a period it doesn't come and when you don't, it comes??  Anyway attempt number 2, i got to EC and i was a egg monster they got 20 eggs and 19 were injected, 14 fertilized and nine of them were all Grades 1 & 2, unfortunately i got my period and it never worked, which i was positive it would, they froze the other 7 and this attempt is on my frozen embies!!!
so we started this treatment beginning of April and comparred to whole full on treatment this had been relatively stress free appart from when the embryologist phoned me up the day before ET and said only one of them had survived the thawing, well i just broke down i couldn't believe it, so i went in the next day and had her put in, (it has to be a girl, were fighters, think boys give up to quickly) so now I'm on the two week wait and i feel so negative, dint think were that lucky for it too have worked, anyway I'm not gonna do test until the 19th as I'm bridesmaid for my cousin on the day we should find out and i don't want to be a emotional wreck, i hope my period comes late if I'm not!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi hayley and welcome to the site 

Sorry to hear of what you have been through to make another baby but you have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support.

I will leave you a couple of links to try out.

ICSI board..............http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=31.0

2ww board..................http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=27.0

Girl and boy thread (fun area).........http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=1.0

We also have a great chatroom (check the index for themed chats). It is often good to talk to people who understand what you are going through. Every Friday Night from 8pm to 9pm is NEWBIE NIGHT Miss TC, Dizzi squirrel or I will be in there to help you use the chatroom, answer any questions, etc. If you can't make it on Friday night, just send one of us a personal message and we will meet you in there at a prearranged time for a short "one2one" session to show you the ropes.

For more info on Newbie Night follow the link...http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=85409.0

Good luck with everything

Kate xx​


----------



## noodlez (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi Hayley and welcome to Fertility Friends. I'm really sorry to hear that you've had a rough ride hun. Fingers crossed and lots of     that you get you're BFP!!!! 
This IVF/ICSI is a real rollercoaster ride isn't it hun? I too am having ICSI but my 1st go. Just had egg collection today. 
You'll get lots of support here  and everyone is really friendly.
Wishing you lots of luck.
Love Noodlez.xx


----------



## Clareybob (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi hayley,

Here's hoping you get a BFP, hunny.  It only takes one little fighter!!!
                               

Clarey xxxx


----------



## Hayley1980 (May 13, 2007)

Hi ya,

Thank you for your replies, i feel a little bit lost around this site I'm not PC literate at all.
can you help me with the abbreviations, total confussed, people keep saying BFP BFN obviously this means positive and negative, my clinic which is Bournemouth and part Winterbourne in Dorchester give you one of those horrible EVIL PEE sticks, is the other way blood test?

Pregnancy test two day aways, I'm so nervous more so than the last as only one embie went in and Ive got all the signs that the dreaded period is on it way, sorry to be negative..

Hayley


----------



## jkw (May 5, 2007)

Hi Hayley & welcome to ff! 

Sorry to hear you've had a bit of a tough time. There's lots of great information, advice and support here if you ever need it. 

Wishing you the very best & lots of positive vibes for a positive result! 

J xx


----------



## Clareybob (Mar 4, 2007)

HI Hayley,
Yes - BFP = big fat positive BFN = Big fat negative
tx = treatment ...there's a glossary to abbreviations with most of em in on here somewhere...

Pee stick is all I was given, too.  I reckon you could ask for a blood test if you are paying privately...if you can be bothered going in to your clinic.  Another reason you could be given a blood test is if your result is not clear after you have done a few pee sticks.  I think most ppl have pee sticks.

Keep thinking positively.  I had period-like pains badly especially in the 2nd week of the 2ww and still have them now, even though I am pg!

AF = Aunt Flo (=period) in case that wasn't clear on my 'no A/F' smileys earlier  

Clarey xx


----------



## Hayley1980 (May 13, 2007)

just been for a wee and Ive got my period, I'm gutted cant even cry I'm just numb!


----------



## Clareybob (Mar 4, 2007)

Aw Hayley, I am soooooooooooooooooo sad for you and for your DH, it just isn't fair.        

I had such high hopes, too.  There is nothing I can say which will lessen the pain today and you should let yourself take the time to grieve....but in time you WILL recover your hope and belief in going forward for another try & you have very very good prospects cos you are still v young (so please don't be worrying about timeclocks and things, you've got enough on your plate, without adding that stress).

Are you on your own dealing with it, or have you got DH with you?  I hope you've got someone who can keep you company and give you a big cuddle.  

You and DH take care of each other   and I hope you can keep the dream alive for each other, even though it didn't work this time

Clarey 

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Hayley1980 (May 13, 2007)

Thank  you clare for your kind words, hubbys just come home now


----------



## Hayley1980 (May 13, 2007)

Please help I'm so confused, came home earlier and went to the loo and had this brown mucus, sorry to be detailed, but thats what happened to me last time and then I came on so broke down phoned hubby he came home, was due to do test tomorrow so i thought, sod it I'll do it now and I got a BFP    on day 13, phoned hospital, they've just told me to relax and it sound good but to re test tomorrow, am I getting my hopes up?


----------



## Clareybob (Mar 4, 2007)

Gosh, it sounds really reeeeally nerve-wracking. I know that it's possible (and very common) to have some bleeding (implantation sometimes causes it) or spotting and yet still have a BFP. How many pee-sticks did you do? I'd definitely test tomorrow as well and if it's the same, ask your clinic to do a blood test to confirm. It _does_ sound quite good, so make sure you are still looking after yourself and not drowning sorrows in a bottle of wine etc just yet...the little one may be absolutely fine in there. My advice would be to do TONNES of visualisation of the little embie bedding down in your womb lining, eat Brazil nuts (they help implantation) and keep your feet up as much as possible. Even if the bleeding is a threatened m/c, you may be able to prevent it by resting. Are you on cyclogest pessaries at the mo?

My goodness, I don't know how you are going to bear the suspense, but it is definitely worth keeping all your hopes high.

Hope you can watch a good film this evening to take your mind off it all.

I will say a little prayer for you and ask the angels to protect your embie...

Lots of        

Let me know how it goes, hun.

CLareyxxxx


----------



## Hayley1980 (May 13, 2007)

hi Clare, thanks for your reply, spoke to the hospital they have said not to worry its very common and its not fresh blood, but to re test again tomorrow, I'm scared of re testing just in case it says neg, I'm on cyclogest at the mo.  is there any chance of testing again and it being neg? keep looking at the test and there are two big bold lines. just sent hubby on a mission to get me NUTS!


----------



## Clareybob (Mar 4, 2007)

OMG I am sooo excited for you, you'd think it was me.  I think if it was old blood it is a very good sign.  Try and relax this evening!  Goodness knows how!  I'd test really early in the morning before you are properly awake!

Clarey xxx


----------



## Hayley1980 (May 13, 2007)

thank you so much, i test tomorrow, and i'll let you know ASAP, i just wanna say thanks again for the support and i wish you all the luck in the world with your two beans


----------



## Clareybob (Mar 4, 2007)

How did it go, Hayley?  I am on tenter-hooks here and still hoping for very good news...

Clarey xxx


----------



## Hayley1980 (May 13, 2007)

Hi Clarey,

so sorry about delay couldn't get to computer yesterday, it was my cousins wedding, 
Have re tested again and its a BFP    .  I cant believe it, on one little frostie,  spoke to hospital yesterday, Ive got to go in on Monday to get more cyclogest and this other drug I think its called prognova, been taking that drug instead on gonal f, menopur as it was a FET.
so what happens now? what will they say to me on Monday? what do I do now? what the procedure what scans do i have and when? never looked in to this before as I never been PG, OMG I'm pregnant.  




Hayley


----------



## noodlez (Feb 10, 2007)

Wishing you all the luck in the world hun. Hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy.


Love Noodlez.xx


----------



## jkw (May 5, 2007)

Congrats on your BFP!

Best wishes for a healthy pregnancy!!  

J xx


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Wow, big congrats on your BFP!
    

I have just found and read through your post, what a rollercoaster!  Fantastic finish, hope everything goes well for you!

Lou xx


----------



## Clareybob (Mar 4, 2007)

Yippeeeeeeeee, I am soooooo pleased for you.  
               

Make sure you take it really easy and let DH (dear husband) pamper you!  The cyclogest or whatever form of progesterone ppl take is designed to help prevent miscarriage...and you'll prob have to take it for 3 months.  I am still taking it...counting down the days till I don't have to take it any more...

I am not sure of the process at your clinic (where are you?) or whether things are any different for FETs, but I guess what will happen now is that (after Mon's appt) you will get a quite early scan ie 6-7 weeks pregnant, which is to make sure everything's going as it should.  In case you didnt know, you will be counted as about 4 weeks pregnant already, as they add 2 weeks on to the date of fertilisation (I know yours were frozen, but say they were 2 day old embryos when they were frozen, you count back 2 days from your transfer day and that counts as 'fertilisation day' and then count back 2 more weeks - sorry if you already knew all this!).  So, 4 weeks down, 36 to go!!!

My bet is on it being a little girl - as you say, we are fighters!

Keep in touch!  You can go over to 'waiting for your first scan' thread under 'bun in the oven' section and find lots of others who've just got their BFP too.  After a couple more weeks, I'll see you on the '1st trimester' thread!!!

I hope you had a great time at the wedding, having had the good news!

Lots of love and keep in touch

Clarey xxx

ps I don't know if you 've worked out how the site works yet, but you can always Personal Message me if you like, by clicking on the scroll thing under the left hand side bit with my name and bubbles.


----------

